# Weight scale Pics..



## jonj287 (Jan 27, 2013)

Whats everyone weigh right now...show with a pic of the scale showing how much you weigh....


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 28, 2013)

No .


----------



## op user (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it is a nice request. I love to see a BBW/SSBBW stepping on a scale and seeing her weight. 

op user


----------



## tjw1971 (Feb 12, 2013)

Honestly, I do too -- and it seems a little bit odd that so many people are comfortable posting updates about their current weight, yet would refuse to share a photo with the scale?

(But hey, maybe it's just as "odd" to like seeing these types of photos or videos? I dunno.... Just know I like them?)




op user said:


> I think it is a nice request. I love to see a BBW/SSBBW stepping on a scale and seeing her weight.
> 
> op user


----------



## jonj287 (Feb 12, 2013)

tjw1971 said:


> Honestly, I do too -- and it seems a little bit odd that so many people are comfortable posting updates about their current weight, yet would refuse to share a photo with the scale?
> 
> (But hey, maybe it's just as "odd" to like seeing these types of photos or videos? I dunno.... Just know I like them?)



Ya, i have to agree, but many people have there quarks about didn't things....i thought i was a simple request!


----------



## vampirekitten (Feb 12, 2013)

I personally think its great! I am a fatty and just actually took pics of me with my belly on a scale lol  have to post them tonight but I don't have one of me on the scale!  will have to take one of those too!! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 12, 2013)

I would venture to posit that it's not odd or quirky in the least. People have different comfort levels, different security levels, etc. Just as it's human for some to assume that people are dying to put themselves on exhibit for other people's viewing pleasure, it's human to say, no thank you. Not odd. It's called body autonomy. 

Why don't you who do enjoy it get the ball rolling by volunteering first. I'm sure there will be no shortage of volunteers if they agree what a great idea it is.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 12, 2013)

This isnt a current picture, Im over 300lbs now. I love this one though! That scale doesnt even go up to my current weight, lol! :eat2::smitten: 

View attachment scale.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 13, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> This isnt a current picture, Im over 300lbs now. I love this one though! That scale doesnt even go up to my current weight, lol! :eat2::smitten:


You have the cutest feet!


----------



## jonj287 (Feb 13, 2013)

I do have to agree, you have some very cute toes and feet!


----------



## azerty (Feb 13, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> You have the cutest feet!



in deed


----------



## tjw1971 (Feb 28, 2013)

No chance of getting a current "maxxing out the old scale" pic though? 

Hehe.... 




Stuffingkit said:


> This isnt a current picture, Im over 300lbs now. I love this one though! That scale doesnt even go up to my current weight, lol! :eat2::smitten:


----------



## mamyers (Feb 28, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> This isnt a current picture, Im over 300lbs now. I love this one though! That scale doesnt even go up to my current weight, lol! :eat2::smitten:



Nice shot....


----------



## op user (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice pictures and thank you very much. 

Op user


----------



## indianmn (Mar 5, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> This isnt a current picture, Im over 300lbs now. I love this one though! That scale doesnt even go up to my current weight, lol! :eat2::smitten:


What a great angle...I love how cute your thighs, legs, and feet look! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## op user (Mar 5, 2013)

Stuffingkit,

Maybe you should step again on the scale to show us what it tells! Does it stuck at 300 or goes to your current weight?


----------



## Warrior (May 4, 2013)

Yes, please go on the scale again.


----------



## Warrior (May 7, 2016)

Stuffingkit said:


> This isnt a current picture, Im over 300lbs now. I love this one though! That scale doesnt even go up to my current weight, lol! :eat2::smitten:



Do you have your old scale? Can you step on it again?


----------

